# Kim Kardashion's New Hair



## Adrienne (Apr 29, 2009)

What do you guys think?


----------



## -Chelsey- (Apr 29, 2009)

I don't like it! I think she looks a lot better with dark hair.


----------



## laurafaye (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm sure she said on her blog that it was a wig for a photoshoot but she decided to wear it for the rest of the day because she liked it or something. Idk, either way I think she looks better with dark hair!


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 29, 2009)

Yeah, it's a wig. She said it on The View. I prefer her dark hair. It's more exotic


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 29, 2009)

Im glad its a wig! I dont like it. She has pretty hair and to dye it would kill it because she would have to bleach.


----------



## magneticheart (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm glad it's a wig too. I much prefer her darker hair, it's so shiny.


----------



## Bec688 (Apr 29, 2009)

Thank god it's a wig... I much prefer her with darker hair.


----------



## HairEgo (Apr 30, 2009)

Not a fan....her dark hair compliments her complexion more...thankfully the wig can be removed!


----------



## esha (Apr 30, 2009)

I actually don't think it's that bad, she looks a lot like J.Lo but like everyone said I prefer her with the dark hair


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 30, 2009)

Dark hair is her, definitely.


----------



## pure25honey (Apr 30, 2009)

Ummm. I'm not sure how I feel about it. It's ok I guess.


----------



## Roxie (Apr 30, 2009)

I don't know who she is, but I don't like her hair - pleased it is a wig, though!


----------



## pinksugar (May 1, 2009)

I prefer it darker also


----------



## bluebear91504 (May 1, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Johnnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah, it's a wig. She said it on The View. I prefer her dark hair. It's more exotic



i agree!! way more exotic, and exotic is goood =]


----------



## ADSCOSMETICS (May 1, 2009)

The color pales her a little.. dark hair is much better.


----------



## Ozee (May 1, 2009)

:/ looks very dry.


----------



## MsFit (May 1, 2009)

I was so happy to hear on her twitter and blog that it was just a wig.

I was so disappointed to see the pics, I didn't like it.

I was so happy to hear on her twitter and blog that it was just a wig.

I was so disappointed to see the pics, I didn't like it.


----------



## Karren (May 2, 2009)

I love it! Soflens her look a lot, imho


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2009)

I'm diggin the lack of makeup in those pics.


----------



## internetchick (May 12, 2009)

Don't like it. It really ages her.


----------



## candygalore (May 12, 2009)

i like, it she looks great


----------



## Ricci (May 16, 2009)

She dyed it back her normal dark brown lmao that didnt last long


----------



## CheerBear (May 19, 2009)

Good thing it's a wig! She definitely looks better with dark hair...


----------



## ZsaZsaZsu (May 24, 2009)

I think it looks good on her, it's kind of sexy. Even though she looks great with black hair as well I can understand why she wants a change, like everyone else does now and then.


----------

